# gibraltar



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I went to Gibraltar today, I was expecting the worst. Everyone says its a dump!!! Well there were parts that werent particularly pretty, but thats the same thru the whole of Spain. The border crossing was a bit slow, BUT, I thought it was a beautiful place, Í was really taken with it. The main street and the square were wonderful, the shops, the prices, amazing!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I went to Gibraltar today, I was expecting the worst. Everyone says its a dump!!! Well there were parts that werent particularly pretty, but thats the same thru the whole of Spain. The border crossing was a bit slow, BUT, I thought it was a beautiful place, Í was really taken with it. The main street and the square were wonderful, the shops, the prices, amazing!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Did you get up to where the monkeys are?
I always find them so amusing although you do need to be careful as they can be very cheeky and sometimes get a bit aggressive.
St Michaels cave is also a great sight to see. Totally awe inspiring


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we didnt go to the top, but we did see the monkeys who´d collected by the rubbish tip of all places. There were a family of them, dad and two babies... really cute!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you get a good supply of **** or was you a law abiding citizen?!?!

Never been yet myself apart looking onto Gib via ship some 50 years ago!!!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> we didnt go to the top, but we did see the monkeys who´d collected by the rubbish tip of all places. There were a family of them, dad and two babies... really cute!!!
> 
> Jo xx


It's astonishing how many single parent families there are about 

I never say yer, I only heard of yer, comin up to me Monkey Man !


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Did you get a good supply of **** or was you a law abiding citizen?!?!
> 
> Never been yet myself apart looking onto Gib via ship some 50 years ago!!!



just my allowed 400 (me and OHs) only 23.00 pounds !!! Petrol was only 57p a litre!!! Amazing shope, M&S, BHS, next, peacocks, Matalaz, Dot Perkins, Top shop......... coffee bars, restaurants, atmosphere...................A real eye opener!!

jo xx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> just my allowed 400 (me and OHs) only 23.00 pounds !!! Petrol was only 57p a litre!!! Amazing shope, M&S, BHS, next, peacocks, Matalaz, Dot Perkins, Top shop......... coffee bars, restaurants, atmosphere...................A real eye opener!!
> 
> jo xx


Wot no Monkey business (well maybe just alittle eh ), just the 400 you say, well thats very honest of you !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> just my allowed 400 (me and OHs) only 23.00 pounds !!! Petrol was only 57p a litre!!! Amazing shope, M&S, BHS, next, peacocks, Matalaz, Dot Perkins, Top shop......... coffee bars, restaurants, atmosphere...................A real eye opener!!
> 
> jo xx


I used to go into Gib regularly when my sis lived in Spain, she was only 15 minutes from the border.
We used to enjoy our shopping trips there. 
We also used to go to a particular restaurant for meals at night that overlooked the straits and watch the police launches chasing the drug smugglers boats and the illegals. That was fun


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I went to Gibraltar today, I was expecting the worst. Everyone says its a dump!!! Well there were parts that werent particularly pretty, but thats the same thru the whole of Spain. The border crossing was a bit slow, BUT, I thought it was a beautiful place, Í was really taken with it. The main street and the square were wonderful, the shops, the prices, amazing!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Well, Jo, I am surprised you liked it so much, I haven’t been there for about 5 years so it may have changed a lot but when I went I found the atmosphere a bit grim. And there was a big cloud hanging over the rock whereas in La Linea it was sunny (although thought La Linea was a bit grim, especially when we witnessed a mugging.) And we had a grim typically English pub lunch.
The shops were the highlight for me, M&S again!, but since we went on a Saturday morning, and I was dragged unwillingly on a tour of the rock ( I hate heights though don’t mind the monkeys), by the time we came down, it was nearly time for the shops to shut. Since most shut at lunch time on Saturdays there – outrageous, what is the point of keeping it British if you are going to shut the shops Saturday lunchtime!  - I was in a blind panic running round M&S like I was in Supermarket Sweep! :dizzy:


----------



## Plym (Jul 14, 2009)

Aha... I love Gibraltar because I was born there! I left when I was 9 months old though and only went back for my 21st and had a great time. I love the restaurants on the harbour where you can sit back and watch the planes take off. I also found the people to be very friendly and you can't beat going to the top of the rock - some great views and those apes are pure quality!

However, I can see why people think its a dump - the hotels are in need of updating, the town centre needs modernising and the beaches are to be frank - rubbish. My parents used to live there for years and they were surprised by how much it has changed over the years and unfortunately for the worse.

Ignore all that though - it's a unique, special place!


----------

